# You got that wrong then?.



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Does this turn science on it's head and we now have to rip up all past experiments. 8O .. Just think all those fancy calculations written on those big blackboards at universities will be all wrong..

I bet they are peed off, I'm glad I am thick and havent a clue what it all means. :lol: :lol: :lol:

ray.


----------



## SomersetSteve (Oct 4, 2011)

Nothing can accelerate to faster than the speed of light, but it is theoretically possible for a particle to come into existence while traveling at faster than the speed of light. Intriguing isn't it?


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

rayrecrok said:


> Hi.
> 
> Does this turn science on it's head and we now have to rip up all past experiments. 8O .. Just think all those fancy calculations written on those big blackboards at universities will be all wrong..
> 
> ...


No, I haven't a clue what it all means either, but don't think scientists would think in terms of wrong, or right, but about developing, expanding and pushing back the boundaries of understanding and knowledge. I don't think they'd be peed off at all, they'd be excited about developments.

Chris


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

But it gives the European Commission yet another chance to put on a tax that will be on so fast that no-one will notice it - a Neutrinatax
which of course will have no effect on anyone........

I don't think that news will give me sleepless nights worrying that things can go faster than the speed of light - I have seen my bank balance when MrsW decides to go shopping! It goes down faster than any known thing and MUCH faster than LIGHT - AND the bags are dead HEAVY at the end.... :lol:

Dave :lol:

(retreating quietly on tip-toes in case she is reading  this.......


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

No problem at all.

e=mc2 just becomes e=mn2

Seemples!

Dave :lol:


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

The difference between the speed of light and the speed of sound is that people seem to appear bright until you hear them speak and then
you realise how dim they are.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Will it make the recession end sooner then.


----------

